# what is the most aggressive tilapia cichlid?



## candidpets (May 21, 2015)

in your own openion? just curious? the bumblebee tilapia?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Buttafuoco tilapia


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I think you mean buttikoferi...


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Opps, I was not even close. Yes, I was never good in spelling. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought it was an intentional slip. Got a chuckle. :lol:


----------



## candidpets (May 21, 2015)

pollen can't even compare?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

candidpets said:


> pollen can't even compare?


No


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Got to be butties.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I believe that the Buttafuoco tilapia is native to Long Island.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We may be the only ones who get the joke, LOL.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> We may be the only ones who get the joke, LOL.


I think at least most of the North Americans should remember Joey.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

candidpets said:


> pollen can't even compare?


Polleni is not a "tilapia". Not closely related to "tilapias". It is a Madagascar cichlid. Most Madagascar cichlids are considered to be more closely related to cichlids from India, then they are to any African cichlid. Because it has the word tilapia as a part of it's genus name, does not make it a "tilapia". There is also the rainbow cichlid,_Herotilapia multispinosus _, (name brought back very recently), from Central America.....of course, the rainbow cichlid is closely related to other Central American Cichlids, and not a "tilapia" despite having the word tilapia as part of it's genus name.
"Tilapias" are generally considered those cichlids that were formerly in the genus Tilapia, and the few cichlids that still remain in this genus today.
I think you would generally find a consensus amongst aquarists that _Heterotilapia buttikoferi_ (formerly _Tilapia buttikoferi_) is the most aggressive "tilapia".
I've also kept _Oreochromis mossambicus_ (originally described as _Tilapia mossambicus_), _Pelmatolapia mariae_ (formerly _Tilapia mariae_), and _Coptodon zillii_ (formerly _Tilapia zilli_), all of which were very aggressive, at times, but IME, none of these were quite as aggressive as a butti. The butti is often one of the most difficult cichlids to keep with tank mates.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > We may be the only ones who get the joke, LOL.
> ...


lol, I guess it depends on the age group :wink:


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > We may be the only ones who get the joke, LOL.
> ...


 He was stupid, Amy was dangerous.


----------



## harryroy101 (Sep 21, 2015)

I would suggest buttikoferi is the best


----------

